# Arachnoph0bia



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been fairly inactive on these forums recently, mainly due to the hostile environment it is becoming. I've tried to not post and to only give what advice I can through PM so as to avoid the train of people now on this forum seemingly for the sole reason of annoying others.

The tarantula keeping hobby has always been a close knit and friendly group, but it seems it's now drawing from the same crowds as the rest of te reptile world - those who have them to impress people and the self righteous Internet expert. Perhaps I have been accused of the latter, but this was never my intention. I am a 21 year old enthusiast, a tarantula academic, and nothing more. However, it seems that giving your two cents means you believe yourself an expert...

At any rate, I've finally finished the groundwork on my website which you can now find at

arachnoph0bia.co.uk

The caresheets, my blog, articles etc will all remain there, and you'll be able to contact me through it should anybody wish to. I just cannot be a part of the RFUK 'community' right now, where more time is spent bickering and getting one up, than discussing these animals. I may be back but until then, so long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

ahhh come back Ben, we miss you already.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Been wondering where you were Ben, it'd be good to see you back but I know what you mean, it does seem that exotics manage to attract some real idiots.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

yea its allways nice to hear from someone who knows what there on about :2thumb:
Btw i was tryna get on some of your caresheets on here the other day and they wouldnt work :S
Just comes up with a file sharing website


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> The tarantula keeping hobby has always been a close knit and friendly group, but it seems it's now drawing from the same crowds as the rest of te reptile world - those who have them to impress people and the self righteous Internet expert. Perhaps I have been accused of the latter, but this was never my intention. I am a 21 year old enthusiast, a tarantula academic, and nothing more. However, it seems that giving your two cents means you believe yourself an expert...


All herp keepers?? Ben, that sounds a bit prejudiced their not all action film hero wannabes, tinternets is all the same you learn to chuck out your 2p worth and if no one likes it tuff for them.

BTW: IMO the spider hobby was simultaneously both reborn and flushed down the toilet with the birth of the spider hobby forums, the "good" people got to give advice to a much wider audience then just chating to a few others at shows, but the hobby also filled with the dreaded "name collectors" along with a host of others including the google/wiki exspurts and so forth, but it won't never return to the old days for better or worse I have to live with it same as everyone else thats been around a bit..


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

You still going to be making videos on youtube? They are what really got my interest in T's and made me want to get one.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

more youtube videos i dont keep ts yet but watched alll ur vids


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I should iterate that I'm posting to answer questions. 

The caresheets can now be found at arachnoph0bia.co.uk I've got hosting and domain ownership for at least the next two years there so that will remain constant and stable. 

No, I'm not suggesting that all hero keepers are this way, just the overwhelming majority on RFUK and the vocal majority elsewise. I know many keepers who truly love and admire their charges. Sadly, I know many many more who fall into Camp B. 

I'll endeavour to do more YouTube videos, in particular one to accompany an article I've been writing. Which reminds me, I need to give you my new EMail pete, the one I was using got shut down with the previous website host.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

BTW Ben, the website link in your sig is still not working, just comes up Not Found, presumably it still links to the old website?


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Being a massive, massive Dorkus malorkus doesn't help either.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

jakakadave said:


> Being a massive, massive Dorkus malorkus doesn't help either.


Thank you for exemplifying my point exactly with this post and the additional tags. It's pricks like you who are destroying this hobby for everybody just so you can feel all big and self aggrandised from behind your keyboard. Nice one.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> Thank you for exemplifying my point exactly with this post and the additional tags. It's pricks like you who are destroying this hobby for everybody just so you can feel all big and self aggrandised from behind your keyboard. Nice one.


Im guessing Jake was pulling your leg with that comment :whistling2:

Dude I hope you have shares in elastoplast with that thin skin.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> Thank you for exemplifying my point exactly with this post and the additional tags. It's pricks like you who are destroying this hobby for everybody just so you can feel all big and self aggrandised from behind your keyboard. Nice one.


Haha, I didn't put any additional tags, although they are quite amusing. If I'm destroying the hobby, I have been doing so silently for the last 15 years and it seems to have withstood my self aggrandisement. 

I'm not really sure what you expected to happen, would you like a 21 gun salute and three days of national mourning upon the announcement that you've decided you don't want to post on here any more? Lots of people get bored of this place but don't feel the need to request a full state ceremony to commemorate it.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

jakakadave said:


> I'm not really sure what you expected to happen, would you like a 21 gun salute and three days of national mourning upon the announcement that you've decided you don't want to post on here any more? Lots of people get bored of this place but don't feel the need to request a full state ceremony to commemorate it.


No I think it's the one were someone says they have had enought with a forum and other posters and will never post again, and everyone says "No no you must stay" "your the best poster here" "I want your babies" ect :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually it was meant solely as a message to the friends I have on here and those that I've been PMing recently, since I can't pm to more than one person at a time. It was also a notification of the website being up. I don care who replies and I sure as hell don't want a salute. 

Sorry if my topic offends you, but surely the adult and intelligent way to deal with something you disagree with is to leave it alone? Hence this post.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

ph0bia said:


> Thank you for exemplifying my point exactly with this post and the additional tags. It's pricks like you who are destroying this hobby for everybody just so you can feel all big and self aggrandised from behind your keyboard. Nice one.


Ah come on what do you expect? I mean when you post such things like -


> The tarantula keeping hobby has always been a close knit and friendly group, but it seems it's now drawing from the same crowds as the rest of te reptile world - those who have them to impress people and the self righteous Internet expert. Perhaps I have been accused of the latter, but this was never my intention. I am a 21 year old enthusiast, a tarantula academic, and nothing more.


You have been in the hobby what 2 years and talk about how things used to be! Its laughable really. I mean I feel a little embarresed saying things like how it used to be even though I have been in this hobby since 1996, because I know there are people who really can say how it used to to be as they are the ones who can say what it was like when the hobby first really started off in the early to mid eighties.
If you want people not to think of you as some kind of expert, stop saying things like how your a tarantula academic. ffs why you can't just say you are a tarantula keeper is beyond me
Posting up everytime you make a slight update on your web site also doesn't help you're cause any either, as in this respect it just seems you are putting yourself out there on a peddlestall. I know you want people to go and view it sure, who wouldn't but a simple link in your sigg is enough surely? Like jakakadave says if you don't like a site just go. whats with the big anouncement as if you are one of the most important people on here (you all know this is my possition lol). I'm sure you are a nice Guy and all but will just stop looking down on us mere mortals and lighten up a little.


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice website, apart from the Apple Logo at the bottom !!!


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Come on now man, it's just naive to think you can do this kind of thing on your own videos and not get ribbed for it a little.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

jakakadave said:


> [URL="http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/299/screenshot20100726at170.png"]image[/URL]
> 
> Come on now man, it's just naive to think you can do this kind of thing on your own videos and not get ribbed for it a little.


hahahaha its so true:lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

jakakadave said:


> http://img251.imageshack.us/i/screenshot20100726at170.png/image
> 
> Come on now man, it's just naive to think you can do this kind of thing on your own videos and not get ribbed for it a little.


LOL but at the end of the day even with a nice short back and side your still going to get a micky take or three with the title "tarantula academic": victory:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Oderus said:


> LOL but at the end of the day even with a nice short back and side your still going to get a micky take or three with the title "tarantula academic": victory:


LOL I wasn't referring to the haircut wich is totally reasonable in my book. I was referring to putting his own name on his own video on his own website like that


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I have to laugh at how you've posted this "RFUK has gone crap so I'm leaving" post on RFUK, and then also had the audacity to plug your website. 

I think you'd be happier if you stopped trying to gain favour and recognition from a bunch of randoms on the internet and just focused on enjoying the husbandry of spiders.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> You have been in the hobby what 2 years


Ah yes, good old 2008, when you bought T's from online shops like ye olde TSS....oh wait..:lol2:

In the 2 years I've been on this forum the only thing I've noticed as some members leaving, new ones coming and maturing(I'd put myself here looking at my first posts, though to be fair compared to some teenage newbies my grammar was surprisingly good, just had a look at my first thread! hahaha...), POSSIBLY a bit more scammers on the classifieds then there was when I was first here, though that could just have been ignorance on my part. Would you say scammers have got more frequent?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

He has got a fit bird though wehayy i just took this down a notch and became *"but it seems it's now drawing from the same crowds as the rest of te reptile world" *

Theres 2 much bickering in the hobby i say if anyone wants to be a douchebag and think there higher up than others, startup your own forum and stay there lol


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

GRB said:


> I have to laugh at how you've posted this "RFUK has gone crap so I'm leaving" post on RFUK, and then also had the audacity to plug your website.
> 
> I think you'd be happier if you stopped trying to gain favour and recognition from a bunch of randoms on the internet and just focused on enjoying the husbandry of spiders.


Audacity? I'm letting people know where I'll be. My site is never going to rival RFUK and I know that so don't make it sound like I'm being unreasonable here, it's not like I'm trying to steal your audience, I just don't have the capacity or will. 

Also, in regards to the latter half, this was my point again, this time made by a MOD. You can't indulge in a good discussion without even the MODS assuming you're trying to flex your e-penis. Aren't you guys supposed to be paragons, leading by example, moderating in an unbiased and non-judgemental manner? Yet because I dare to use such words as 'crepuscular' I'm told that I'm belittling people and looking down my nose at them. Again, all this from a MODERATOR. 

This post was meant to be nothing more than a farewell and a notification of where I'll be. Instead, in true RFUK style, it's been turned into a mockery thread, with folks sinking so low as to need to pull stills from a video to mock a persons appearance!?

And notice how I am made to be the bad guy, not the flamers and trolls?

Thank you to all. You have all proven the validity of my original post wonderfully in an Academy Award Winning performance (though I'll confess, I wasn't expecting a mod to join in - that was inspired!). This topic has become a shining example of why I don't want to be a part of this anymore. 

Good day, sir.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ben ive got nowt agenst ya but


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

(Quote) :This post was meant to be nothing more than a farewell and a notification of where I'll be. Instead, in true RFUK style, it's been turned into a mockery thread, *with folks sinking so low as to need to pull stills from a video to mock a persons appearance!?*


No one was mocking your appearence, just stating that its rather nerdy to put your name and forum name on your videos


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

> This post was meant to be nothing more than a farewell and a notification of where I'll be. Instead, in true RFUK style, it's been turned into a mockery thread, with folks sinking so low as to need to pull stills from a video to mock a persons appearance!?


so avoid such lesser mortals and email or PM your fan club.:whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> This post was meant to be nothing more than a farewell and a notification of where I'll be. Instead, in true RFUK style, it's been turned into a mockery thread, with folks sinking so low as to need to pull stills from a video to mock a persons appearance!?


To be fair Ben that was probally my fault misinterpreting the reason Jake's posted the still due to 20+ years of being told to get a haircut , I have seen a few others put their name and details on youtube vid's but it still comes over a bit po faced it has to be said.

If your leaveing the board maybe it would have been best to just have posted the info about your site ect and left it at that and ignored any negative repiles, I'm sure most peoples level of respect for you would have run a lot higher if you had, as it is it all looks very passive aggressive.


----------



## TheHarrymunk (Apr 8, 2010)

*true*

to true, these days if you can house a T and shoot a video then you think of yourself as an expert. I now guys who have been in the hobby for only a few months and have bought some pokies and even a feather legs baboon :gasp: well we all have to start somewhere and learn from our mistakes to become better hobbiest hey. Well said and pointed out in the first place mate.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Thank you to all. You have all proven the validity of my original post wonderfully in an Academy Award Winning performance (though I'll confess, I wasn't expecting a mod to join in - that was inspired!). This topic has become a shining example of why I don't want to be a part of this anymore.
> 
> Good day, sir.


Anyone else see the irony in this post? _We _get the academy award?!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

As a final note;

1) I prefer to use my real name, I see no sense in hiding it though many on here choose to do so. Many know me only as ph0bia so I choose to use both, much as many books/guides will use the scientific name in conjunction with the common. I find it bizarre that you would berate me for putting my name on my videos and website too, but hey. 

2) As a fan of correct terminology, I call myself an academic because I separate this from 'keeper'. A keeper has a few spiders that they enjoy but aren't overly bothered about things like anatomy and the science Venus their pets. Anyone who truly reads into their animals, studies them and searches for more information on them is, ipso facto, an academic. I do not use the term to call myself an expert (something I will ALWAYS say I am not) nor do I use it to say I am better than a keeper. Far from it and I know many others whom I would call academics. Forgive my use of correct terminology again, perhaps we should just rename this website 'Scaly lizards and snakes Internet discussion place UK' since the use of correct terminology is obviously offensive and insinuates that one must be an expert.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

GRB said:


> Anyone else see the irony in this post? _We _get the academy award?!


Yet the irony still pales in comparison to a moderator that not only stands by the trolls, but who then joins in. Surely your moderator duty would have been to close this topic after your last post before it managed to devolve even further, resulting in said moderator flaming further and creating an even bigger ruckus. 

Now that's irony.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> As a final note;
> 2) As a fan of correct terminology, I call myself an academic because I separate this from 'keeper'. A keeper has a few spiders that they enjoy but aren't overly bothered about things like anatomy and the science Venus their pets. Anyone who truly reads into their animals, studies them and searches for more information on them is, ipso facto, an academic. I do not use the term to call myself an expert (something I will ALWAYS say I am not) nor do I use it to say I am better than a keeper. Far from it and I know many others whom I would call academics. Forgive my use of correct terminology again, perhaps we should just rename this website 'Scaly lizards and snakes Internet discussion place UK' since the use of correct terminology is obviously offensive and insinuates that one must be an expert.


You are not an academic.



ph0bia said:


> Yet the irony still pales in comparison to a moderator that not only stands by the trolls, but who then joins in. Surely your moderator duty would have been to close this topic after your last post before it managed to devolve even further, resulting in said moderator flaming further and creating an even bigger ruckus.
> 
> Now that's irony.


Well, to my eyes I saw a "Farewell cruel world" thread opener, in which you generally insulted the average forumite (despite the fact that most of the clowns have been removed), then a couple of light hearted remarks to which you went OTT over, further petty squabbles and then my somewhat stricter comment as I was in no mood for your whinging. 

So, the troll as I see it is you, since just about every thread involving you descends into chaos, mostly because you cannot take even the most light hearted of jokes, and partly because you just post inflammatory comments, or comments that will almost surely tempt those "trolls" who take the micky into posting. For a supposidly intelligent guy, you do post in a very troll like manner.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

ph0bia said:


> As a final note;
> 
> 
> 2) As a fan of correct terminology, I call myself an academic because I separate this from 'keeper'. A keeper has a few spiders that they enjoy but aren't overly bothered about things like anatomy and the science Venus their pets. Anyone who truly reads into their animals, studies them and searches for more information on them is, ipso facto, an academic. I do not use the term to call myself an expert (something I will ALWAYS say I am not) nor do I use it to say I am better than a keeper. Far from it and I know many others whom I would call academics. Forgive my use of correct terminology again, perhaps we should just rename this website 'Scaly lizards and snakes Internet discussion place UK' since the use of correct terminology is obviously offensive and insinuates that one must be an expert.


An *academic* is a person who works as a researcher (and usually teacher) at a university, college, or similar institution in post-secondary (tertiary) education. He or she is nearly always an advanced degree holder. In the United States, the term academic is approximately synonymous with that of the job title professor although in recent decades a growing number of institutions are also including academic or professional librarians in the category of "academic staff." In the United Kingdom, various titles are used, typically fellow, lecturer, reader, and professor (see also academic rank), though the loose term don is often popularly substituted. The term *scholar* is sometimes used with equivalent meaning to that of "academic" and describes in general those who attain mastery in a research discipline. It has wider application, with it also being used to describe those whose occupation was researched prior to organized higher education.

Taken from wilki
Academia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
So oh look at you and your correct terminology. You are a tarantula keeper nothing more nothing less and nothing to be ashamed of either. 
But the real irony is that you start a post with 


> As a final note;


and then make another post afterwards so you are again using the correct terminology wrong as final means final, not one before final.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> 2) As a fan of correct terminology, I call myself an academic because I separate this from 'keeper'. A keeper has a few spiders that they enjoy but aren't overly bothered about things like anatomy and the science Venus their pets. Anyone who truly reads into their animals, studies them and searches for more information on them is, ipso facto, an academic. I do not use the term to call myself an expert (something I will ALWAYS say I am not) nor do I use it to say I am better than a keeper. Far from it and I know many others whom I would call academics. Forgive my use of correct terminology again, perhaps we should just rename this website 'Scaly lizards and snakes Internet discussion place UK' since the use of correct terminology is obviously offensive and insinuates that one must be an expert.


Well I can see a point there Ben but most people are still going to see that as pompus, and IIRC are academics not normally attached to institutions in one way or another or working professionally in their given field of study?.

There are those (quite a few in fact) who both keep and breed theraphosids as a hobby and also have made mutiple trips to habits not only to collect but also perform field study on top of publishing detailed breeding reports and even been involved in taxonomic work (for better or worse) yet few if any of them refer to themselfs as anything other then spider hobbyists..


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Also the fact that anybody else who makes a comment on your thread(s) that you dont necessarily agree with...is then subjected to being referred to as a 'troll'...

This is why other menbers of the forum are getting their backs up at you Ben ....and are chipping in with comments.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

May i just ask what the definition of a troll is lol (apart from sank off of lotr) allways like to know what im being accused of you see


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> May i just ask what the definition of a troll is lol (apart from sank off of lotr) allways like to know what im being accused of you see


Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ben, _please _stop digging yourself a deeper hole than you already have  
It actually pains me to see people flamed and bullied on forums. I hate to see bullying. But you are not doing yourself any favours at all by being so melodramatic. It just invites more abuse and ridicule.

Most members have had fallings-out with others at some point. I know there's a few people on here who would be happy to see me disappear (preferably under a few feet of concrete). But it's just the _interwebz!_ Nobody's gonna die as a result of exchanging a few insults online!

The old adage "if you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen" really does hold true on forums like this. If you come across as thin-skinned and liable to take things personally, people will poke sticks at you to wind you up. It's part of our animal nature to band together and turn against anyone who appears a bit different to the rest.

I've mailed you on your site, so you've got my email address if you want to get in touch. I'll no doubt see you at Kempton.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah that!


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

:lol2::lol2:Who added VAGASIL as a tag?
I LOLd
On a serious note though, I'm somewhat astounded BY the Moderators replies in this thread.
Being a Professional Moderator of both chat rooms and forums myself, I think the attitude of someone who is alleged to promote integration, assist members, be friendly and have unbiased opinions actually stinks.
Aren't you, as a Moderator, supposed to try and prevent flaming as opposed to join in with it?:gasp:

Thats my 2ps worth....Over and out.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> :lol2::lol2:Who added VAGASIL as a tag?
> I LOLd
> On a serious note though, I'm somewhat astounded in the Moderators replies in this thread.
> Being a Professional Moderator of both chat rooms and forums myself, I think the attitude of someone who is alleged to promote integration, assist members, be friendly and have unbiased opinions actually stinks.
> ...


 
I don't necessarilly agree with that tbh... whenever this type of thread comes up... the "bullying" card is pulled, I don't think there's been any bullying! ... if so maybe i'm very naive and haven't noticed.

GRB was clearly stating the point that Ph0bia has come on slagging the forum off and that the large majority of users are ruining the forum... which isn't true, there were a handful of idiots on here at one point that were taking over the invert section this has since been dealt with ... the only issue at the moment id lack of traffic and crappy post and threads.

I think everyone is well within their rights to pass comment on Ph0bia's comment(s).

-P


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Pinkytoes said:


> Being a Professional Moderator of both chat rooms and forums myself,


Is that a paid job? how do you become a Professional Moderator what schooling do you have to have?


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> I don't necessarilly agree with that tbh... whenever this type of thread comes up... the "bullying" card is pulled, I don't think there's been any bullying! ... if so maybe i'm very naive and haven't noticed.
> 
> GRB was clearly stating the point that Ph0bia has come on slagging the forum off and that the large majority of users are ruining the forum... which isn't true, there were a handful of idiots on here at one point that were taking over the invert section this has since been dealt with ... the only issue at the moment id lack of traffic and crappy post and threads.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul...
I don't think I used the "bully" word anywhere in my comment, I said "flaming" which to me means "insulting interaction between users".
Of course everyone has the right to pass comment, just like I am entitled to do also, but just not something I expected from someone who is meant to prevent it. Then again maybe that's just me.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Is that a paid job? how do you become a Professional Moderator what schooling do you have to have?


Yes, I am paid and pretty well too.
There is lots of E-moderation companies out there, do a Google search: victory: Its an increasingly difficult line of work to get into now though as it can be done from home so that has made it a popular choice in career for people:no1:
Il PM you some links if you are interested, as it may be worth you putting your C.V in ;0)
With regards to education, its dependant on what they want you to do...Your position will be chosen on your work background and your level of education, as they wont want someone with no experience in Medical or no Education to moderate a Health forum etc.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> Hi Paul...
> I don't think I used the "bully" word anywhere in my comment, I said "flaming" which to me means "insulting interaction between users".
> Of course everyone has the right to pass comment, just like I am entitled to do also, but just not something I expected from someone who is meant to prevent it. Then again maybe that's just me.


Maybe you didn't use the term "bullying" and on that note I apologise..... however I can see where this thread is going and that flag will soon be waved, because everything seems to constituted as " bullying " these days!!

At the end of the day Ph0bia is a big boy and has a fair amount to say for himself..... personally I do think that he looks down on other hobbyists which has evoked the kind of responses we've heard on this thread.

-P


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> Maybe you didn't use the term "bullying" and on that note I apologise..... however I can see where this thread is going and that flag will soon be waved, because everything seems to constituted as " bullying " these days!!
> 
> At the end of the day Ph0bia is a big boy and has a fair amount to say for himself..... personally I do think that he looks down on other hobbyists which has evoked the kind of responses we've heard on this thread.
> 
> -P


No worries Paul, I respect what you are saying hun.:2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Pinkytoes said:


> Yes, I am paid and pretty well too.
> There is lots of E-moderation companies out there, do a Google search: victory: Its an increasingly difficult line of work to get into now though as it can be done from home so that has made it a popular choice in career for people:no1:
> Il PM you some links if you are interested, as it may be worth you putting your C.V in ;0)


cool, I never knew you could do this as a job. Not really in my or anyone elses interest for me to do it though as I am far too (how should I say this?) quick with words for the job!:lol2:
I don't think GRB was over bad towards Phobia, after all Phobia just came on slating this web site forum, the reptile hobby, then anounced he was leaving then plugged his web site! I think GRB was very restrained IMHO. If it had been me I would have just banned him on grounds of insulting everyone and wrote....cheers for that, no need to come back then!....and then close the thread. 
See told you I would not make a good mod. Have to say I very much agreed with Paul c 1.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> cool, I never knew you could do this as a job. Not really in my or anyone elses interest for me to do it though as I am far too (how should I say this?) quick with words for the job!:lol2:
> I don't think GRB was over bad towards Phobia, after all Phobia just came on slating this web site forum, the reptile hobby, then anounced he was leaving then plugged his web site! I think GRB was very restrained IMHO. If it had been me I would have just banned him on grounds of insulting everyone and wrote....cheers for that, no need to come back then!....and then close the thread.
> See told you I would not make a good mod. Have to say I very much agreed with Paul c 1.


:lol2Yeah maybe this isn't a good career choice for you after all.
No worries hun x


----------



## Ad4ml (Jun 9, 2010)

Before I say anything I'd like to state that I'm new here and don't intend on making any enemies or insulting anyone.

First of all; Perhaps the post was a bit dramatic and slightly passive aggressive but is there really any need in all of this? How many people does it take to prove a point? 

People are making accusations of him looking down his nose at others in the hobby, I can't argue against that because I don't know him, looking through the posts I saw someone mention him 'only' being in the hobby for 2 years? Please do correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that looking down your nose at him? 

Also, perhaps he stated the forum in a negative way but from a 'newbies' point of view this could be thought to be correct through the replies. I'm not agreeing saying that he's correct just showing you my point of view.

As for the Mod. If the comments aren't proving his point correct (The point you're arguing against) you are. A mod is supposed to put an end to flaming and trolling, not join in.

All that I want to say is. If you feel so strongly against what he's said, saying or has done then state your point by all means but leave it at that. Save yourself the time and effort as well as him.

On a positive note, my post might be a bit dramatic but what can I say... The youth of today :blush: (Directed at myself.)

Adam.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes I'm a mod, but at the same time we still use the forum and are entitled to our say. 

Frankly we're all getting fed up of this idea that we should sit back and say nothing whilst we get users almost on a daily basis either insulting the forum, insulting us or plain out being a pain. People moan, whinge, post complaining threads about us (RFUK) on _other _forums and then they expect to come here and use this site, for free, and the minute someone disagrees or has less than beaming discourse with them it's trolling? I think not.


----------

